# Best sitcom catch-phrases?



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I got to thinking about this after last week's How I Met Your Mother "Swarley" episode.

What are the best sitcom catchphrases?

One of mine'd have to be "How YOU doin'?"


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that."

tk


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Seriously?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

pendragn said:


> "Not that there's anything wrong with that."
> 
> tk


 That was a good one, too. Has really stood the test of time.


----------



## jurysch (May 18, 2005)

Ever seen Extras on BBC? The entire second series makes fun of how trite it can be when an entire sitcom bases its humor on one catchphrase.

Seemed pretty appropriate for this thread...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Seinfeld has a gazillion.

"Helloooo!"
"Shrinkage!"
"I'm out."

Arrested Development
"I've made a huge mistake."
"No touching!" (two threads in the same minute!)


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

jurysch said:


> Ever seen Extras on BBC? The entire second series makes fun of how trite it can be when an entire sitcom bases its humor on one catchphrase.
> 
> Seemed pretty appropriate for this thread...


I was going to post this as well. Even worse, I was going to post the catchphrase. Thanks for reminding me that it would have been a bad idea by your not posting it.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Another one from Seinfeld:
yada yada yada...

This one is simple, but classic.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Spongeworthy


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

"Did I do that?"

tk


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

"Missed it by THAT much!"


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

"sorry about that chief" - Get Smart


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

"Whachoo talkin' 'bout Willis?"

tk


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

AAAayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

"Dy-no-mite!"

tk


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Norm!!!!!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Kiss my grits.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Suit Up!
Oh Snap!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Stifle yourself, Edith.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Helllooooo Newman.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Whoa!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

"Yada Yada Yada"


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

[Bing] Could I BE using any more catchphrases? [/Bing]

[Burns] Exxxxxceeelllllleeeenttt [/Burns]


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

That's what she said.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Pret-ty...Pret-ty...Pret-ty good.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Let's Hug it out B----.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Pow, right in the kisser!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Goooooooolly


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Peg, that boys an idiot...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

"Are those artichokes, Gladys?"


----------



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

"Is he having a laugh? Is he having a laugh?"

From Extras if anyone is watching the new season.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

D'oh!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Oh my Lord!

I'd content that most of the Seinfeld ones are not catch phrases, as many of them were never reused. They were just punchlines.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> Arrested Development
> "I've made a huge mistake."
> "No touching!" (two threads in the same minute!)


Let's not forget the very simple: "Her?"


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm putting it in the vault. I'm vaulting it. It's in the vault.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Mike Farrington said:


> Let's not forget the very simple: "Her?"


Caw. Ca Caw. Ca Caw. Ca Caw.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I see nothing! Nothing!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ha Ha </Nelson>


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

Sit on it!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Bang. Zoom. To the moon Alice!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

"Was that wrong?"

This is seriously one "Seinfeldism" that my family uses ALL the time. LOL


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

"I'd buy that for a dollar!"


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Redux said:


> "I'd buy that for a dollar!"


Wasn't that from Robocop?

tk


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

"Up your nose with a rubber hose."

"What, Where, Who..."


----------



## rloper (Mar 25, 2002)

Not necessarily from a 30-minute sitcom, but still funny:

"Yeah, that can't be good..."


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

jurysch said:


> Ever seen Extras on BBC? The entire second series makes fun of how trite it can be when an entire sitcom bases its humor on one catchphrase.
> 
> Seemed pretty appropriate for this thread...


The shortlived MTV series "The State" did a similar send-up. They had a character that walked around yelling "I'm gonna dip my balls in it", then he would take 2 ping pong balls out of his pocket and hold them up.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

http://www.hal-pc.org/~joejr/32dohs.html


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, Hey, Hey!!!!

(both the Duane What's Happenin version and the bill cosby Fat Albert version)


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

TV Land is doing a weeklong series on this but is more than just sitcoms.

http://www.tvland.com/originals/catchphrases/


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Weellll


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey!!!!
> 
> (both the Duane What's Happenin version and the bill cosby Fat Albert version)


Krusty the Clown uses one less "Hey".


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Bob!


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Should we name the shows for those of us who are not hip with any new shows, and may not remember some of the old?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Hey, wha' happened?"

"I got a real red wagon!"

and, 

"I can't do my work!"


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

teknikel said:


> "Up your nose with a rubber hose."
> 
> "What, Where, Who..."


"Welcome Back, Kotter"


----------



## 503Blunts (Apr 8, 2005)

mask2343 said:


> Pret-ty...Pret-ty...Pret-ty good.


+1

I use this all the time, and 9 times out of 10 i just get blank stares.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Veddy, veddy interestingk!


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

> But we were on a Break


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

tase2 said:


> Should we name the shows for those of us who are not hip with any new shows, and may not remember some of the old?


Takes some of the sport out of it, dontcha think?

"Oh, Rob!"


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

HA! I kill me! (Alf)

I'm Larry. This is my brother, Darryl. This is my other brother, Darryl. (one of my faves from Newhart)

Shazz-bot!!! and Nanoo, nanoo! (Mork)

Oh Boy! (Sam-QL)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

How about from The Tic, Arthur's "Not in the face! Not in the face!"


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

A couple favorites....

Easy one....."I don't think so Tim."

Bonus points if you know this series......"Looks like we need another Timmy!"


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

"Book 'em Danno"
"De plane..... De Plane"
"Thats gonna leave a mark"
"Wellllllll doggies"
"Nip it.......nip it in the bud"
"Ohhhhhhh the pain.....the pain"


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

tbone526 said:


> A couple favorites....
> 
> Easy one....."I don't think so Tim."
> 
> Bonus points if you know this series......"Looks like we need another Timmy!"


Dinosaurs? Funny, I was going to post "Not the mama!"


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

katbug said:


> Dinosaurs? Funny, I was going to post "Not the mama!"


I am SO impressed!


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

"Up here, I'm already gone!" - Kramer

My husband says this all the time when we're packing to go out of town.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Legendary!


----------



## MikeO (Jan 24, 2001)

stalemate said:


> Legendary!


was just gonna post that!

I rank that up there with How YOU doin'?

m


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Kiss my grits ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Don't have a cow."

"I didn't do it!" (catchphrase from a series within a series! )

And this is not a sitcom but "Be a good little monkey!" from the new Curious George animated TV show is a big hit in my household. 

The "Pretty, pretty, pretty good..." one mentioned above is probably my all-time favorite, because it's both awkward and obscure.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

tbone526 said:


> I am SO impressed!


lol, don't be. I love my google! ;0) I really was thinking about posting from the same show though (the "not the mama"), so thought it was funny that it came up in the search.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

"Oh my god, they killed Kenny!"

"You Bastards!"


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

[Dr. Nick]Hello Everybody[/Dr. Nick]

[Occasional Maitre D']Yeeeeeeeesssss???[/Occasional Maitre D']


----------



## Bribo (Feb 17, 2003)

Was that wrong?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Farrington said:


> Let's not forget the very simple: "Her?"


C'mon!

(yeah, probably smeeking)


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Annyong.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> Seinfeld has a gazillion.
> 
> "Helloooo!"
> "Shrinkage!"
> ...


I've never watched Arrested Development, but the ones from Sienfeld are not "catch phrases." They were only in one or two episodes.

A catch phrase is a phrase that recurs throughout the show.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Another Honeymooner's...

"I've got a BIG MOUTH"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Redux said:


> "I'd buy that for a dollar!"





pendragn said:


> Wasn't that from Robocop?
> 
> tk


It was from "It's Not My Problem." The show was just showing in the movie. It was also used in "The Running Man."


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

katbug said:


> Dinosaurs? Funny, I was going to post "Not the mama!"


I think Baby was saying "Knock the mama!"


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

bidger said:


> Krusty the Clown uses one less "Hey".


And then there is always Binky the Clown:

"HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, Kids!"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm a doctor, not a ________ dammit!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Jinkies!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm wearin' you Dooooooown!!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Watchyou talkin' about Willis?


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Whooo doggies!


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

" I know nothink!"


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

atrac said:


> "Missed it by THAT much!"





Ben_Jamin75 said:


> "sorry about that chief" - Get Smart


"Would you believe . . ."


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

"we need to clean out the refridgerator -- The rancid meat is starting to smell..."

"Hello!"


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

"Spoon"


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

BetterYeti said:


> "Would you believe . . ."


"I asked you not to tell me that."


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

classicX said:


> I've never watched Arrested Development, but the ones from Sienfeld are not "catch phrases." They were only in one or two episodes.
> 
> A catch phrase is a phrase that recurs throughout the show.


Thats' true.

You could use Kramer's "Giddyup". I know that was in a few eps.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

jradosh said:


> I'm a doctor, not a ________ dammit!


Not a sitcom, Bones.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

classicX said:


> I think Baby was saying "Knock the mama!"


No. It was "not."

One I liked at first but have gotten tired of hearing way too many people using: "Git 'er done!"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bidger said:


> Not a sitcom, Bones.


Depends which episode, eh?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

If I were to tell you that I had a funny line from a sitcom, is that something you might be interested in?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Depends which episode, eh?


Not really.

I'm not saying there wasn't humor in Star Trek, but I consider it Sci Fi, not a sitcom.

There was drama in some All In The Family eps, but it was primarily a sitcom.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bidger said:


> Not really.
> 
> I'm not saying there wasn't humor in Star Trek, but I consider it Sci Fi, not a sitcom.
> 
> There was drama in some All In The Family eps, but it was primarily a sitcom.


Sit on it! (Happy Days)


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

"Kiss my grits!'

Not the best, merely the most annoying.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

<Larry> "I have-" </larry>

<anyone else in the room> "oh no-" </anyone else in the room>

<Larry> "a PLAN!" </Larry>

considering i tagged the character's name, SOMEONE should be able to guess this one


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello Newman...


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

milo99 said:


> <Larry> "I have-" </larry>
> 
> <anyone else in the room> "oh no-" </anyone else in the room>
> 
> ...


Not sure, but you reminded me of a similar one. . .

Baldrick: "I have a cunning plan. . ."


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

"Kick the baby!"

"Don't Kick the baby!"


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

classicX said:


> I've never watched Arrested Development, but the ones from Sienfeld are not "catch phrases." They were only in one or two episodes.
> 
> A catch phrase is a phrase that recurs throughout the show.


If it occurs many times within a particular episode, it is a catchphrase for that episode. The belly button "Hellooo" is a perfect example. It was used throughout the episode whenever the characters met up with each other. It was the catchphrase for that episode, even if it didn't recur in other episodes.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

A dingo ate your baby


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

[yet not another sitcom, but a great catch-phrase none-the-less]

Just the facts ma'am

[/ynasbagcpntl]


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Here come da judge
Sock it to me
Well, excuuuuuuuuuse me

I'd probably vote Get Smart for the show that provided the most used catch phrases - in the strictest sense of "catch phrase". I remember hearing "missed it by that much" and "would you believe" all the time in public. Seinfeld gets my vote for the show with the most memorable quotes. [And why has no one mentioned "no soup for you"?] I don't recall many of them being used as true catch phrases, except maybe "yada, yada, yada" or "not that's there anything wrong with that" but there were probably 50 or 60 of them that would easily be recognized by most of us. For example, "master of my domain" is a classic quote but I don't hear it being used as a catch phrase.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Sketch comedy rather than sitcom, but too great not to post:

SNL:
Well now, isn't that Special?!
Who could it be? Could it be...Satan???
Yeah, yeah... That's the ticket


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

"Do bears bear? Do bees be?"


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

"Let's be careful out there"

"Engage!" (as well as "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot!" and "Shut up Wesley!"  and others)

"Freakin' sweet!" - not sure if that was a one-timer or not; if it was, then "Giggidy!"

"Giddy-up!" (don't recall this one being mentioned

"And that's the way it is" (and others)


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

classicX said:


> I think Baby was saying "Knock the mama!"


No. Not the Mama...she was saying that to her father.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

"Coming to join you, Lizabeth!" (Fred Sanford clutching his heart and staggering)


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> AAAayyyyyyyyyyyy!


Waw waw waw...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Not a phrase IN a sitcom, but a phrase inspired by one, and one that is most definitely not my favorite and I wish had never been coined...

"Jump the shark"


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

"Let's rock."


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

classicX said:


> I think Baby was saying "Knock the mama!"


No, it was 'Not the Mama', because he was always hitting his father as he said it.


----------



## dlovearl (Jul 22, 2002)

"Disss...missed!"

"What... is... this... man... doing... here?" (Usually screamed)

"Thirty days in the cooler!"


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

"Respect my authori-tie!"


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

TV Land is coming out with their Top 100 TV Catchphrases.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

milo99 said:


> <Larry> "I have-" </larry>
> 
> <anyone else in the room> "oh no-" </anyone else in the room>
> 
> ...


Perfect Strangers.


----------



## JC Hollywood FL (May 17, 2004)

I know, the thread is old and the "official" list has come out, but I'm bored and looking through old stuff so... "what EVER, I'll do what I want".

Hidey ho, neighbor.
I pity the fool...
And now for your moment of Zen:
Screw you guys, I'm going home.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

That Barney Rubble - What an Actor! - ok not a TV catch phrase


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Too tired to read through the thread, so sorry if I smeek.

ANYTHING from Arrested Development.

"They're ILLUSIONS, Michael!"


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

It never hurts to help. (Eek! the Cat)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

BriGuy20 said:


> ANYTHING from Arrested Development.


A few were mentioned (probably back on the first page), but I haven't seen this one:

Hey, brother.

I "blue" myself. -- Come on, that one's gotta become a catchphrase!

I've got the worst <bleep>ing laywer.

Marry me!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

"This is the big one, Elizabeth, I'm commin to join ya"

"Abner! Abner!"


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that."


"I don't think so, Tim."


"I kill me."


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

"It's not OK!" from Starved


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

"No soup for you!!"


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

"Language Timothy!"


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

Bite my shiny metal ass. -Bender

This is frequently misquoted as "Kiss my shiny metal ass", which is not as funny.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

Lucy, You've Got Some 'Splainin' To Do!


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

alansh said:


> TV Land is coming out with their Top 100 TV Catchphrases.


The CNN link is busted.

Either way, Swarley makes it at 91... Suit Up!


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Are we havin a laugh!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Where is that pretty, pretty, pretty phrase from? I missed this thread orignally. I'm surprised it took five pages before someone quoted I Love Lucy.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

wprager said:


> A few were mentioned (probably back on the first page), but I haven't seen this one:
> 
> Hey, brother.
> 
> ...


STEVE HOLT!


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Azlen said:


> That's what she said.


Or he said.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

panictivo said:


> Bite my shiny metal ass. -Bender
> 
> This is frequently misquoted as "Kiss my shiny metal ass", which is not as funny.


I like some of the variations on that catch-phrase.

"Bite my red hot glowing ass"
"Bite my colossal metal ass"
"Lick my frozen metal ass"
"Bite my glorious golden ass"
"Bite my splintery wooden ass"


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> Where is that pretty, pretty, pretty phrase from?


Curb your Enthusiasm.

Perfect Strangers was based on lots of catch phrases:
Well of course it's not, don't be ridiculous
Get out of the city
Now we do the Dance of Joy

Also, I'll nominate: Are You Threatening Me?

Is that a sitcom?


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is one I get a l l the time:

Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly...

Kelly


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Is that Woody's "Kelly Song" from Cheers?


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Is that Woody's "Kelly Song" from Cheers?


D I N G ! !


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Makin' the copies.


----------



## collateraldamage (Jun 27, 2006)

"What the deuce?" (Stewie Griffin)

"That is freakin' sweet!" (Peter Griffin)


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

Okay- read this thread before I went to work... and then I thought about it ALL day!

"Who's your daddy?" (Veronica Mars)

"Pulling a Monica" (FRIENDS)

"I LOVE drunk Monica!" (FRIENDS)

"I think all the glitter has rubbed off my porn star tube top" (Veronica Mars)

"They call him the 'Nazi'" (Grey's Anatomy)

"Oy with the poodles" (Gilmore Girls)

"YOU FREAKING 'REKA RYAN!" (The OC)

"I'll be over here, chillin like a villian" (Veronica Mars)

"What the frak?" (Veronica Mars, quoted from Battlestar Galactica...)


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

"Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!"

"Hey, Mr Wilson?"

"Fire bad. Tree pretty." (it was used more than once...)


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

A pretty popular one around here at TCF is "I'll be in my bunk" 

Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Weeeellllll, doggies! (Jed Clampett)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dylking said:


> A pretty popular one around here at TCF is "I'll be in my bunk"


  
catch-phrase: yes. sitcom: no.

But partial credit for participating


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

"Are you having a laugh!? Is he having a laugh?"


----------

